# [GEN] More bite, less bark - Maui News



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/503625.html&cid=1212003754&ei=x0QnSN7zBpTu8ASZpJGqCg&usg=AFrqEzduGm27J02OLbEOEQYuF2utuA4HzQ">More bite, less bark</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Maui News, HI -</font> <nobr>49 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>She said police have stepped up enforcement of leash law violations at beaches since the Paia <b>dog attack</b>. In addition, seven recently hired county park <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

